# Adjustable timing



## Sever_The_Ties (Feb 20, 2006)

I just got a new venom fireball 15 turn motor yesterday and i was wondering what timing does and how to adjust it?


----------



## FASTLEFT1 (Jan 9, 2003)

*Timing*

I suggest you go to www.deccosoftware.com and click on the R/C Conferance as Dave has a section on the opening page about "How to adjust the Timing of your Modified Motor". AL


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Sever_The_Ties said:


> I just got a new venom fireball 15 turn motor yesterday and i was wondering what timing does and how to adjust it?


Ok if you are just bashing around i would not run that much timing 12deg? But if you are racing 24 or 36 is the way to go!! Ok to set the timming hold the motor in front of you and lossen the two philips head screws and with the positive side of the motor to your right if you twist the endbell to the right and the can to the left that incresses you timming and the opposite decresses it and you will see line on the can and each one of them is 0,12,24,36 0 on the left.... hope this helps.

Brandon


----------



## SHADOW (Oct 14, 2001)

Brandon are you supplying brushes for his motor? If he's just running around for fun keep the timing just above 0 degrees that way you'll have longer runtime and the motor will not get as hot and brushes will last longer. If racing bump the timing up near 12 to 18 degrees and go from there. Remember the more timing you have the more you will have th cut the comm and replace brushes. In full blown modified racing brushes are 1 run brushes then they drop off quite a bit.


bsracing8 said:


> Ok if you are just bashing around i would not run that much timing 12deg? But if you are racing 24 or 36 is the way to go!! Ok to set the timming hold the motor in front of you and lossen the two philips head screws and with the positive side of the motor to your right if you twist the endbell to the right and the can to the left that incresses you timming and the opposite decresses it and you will see line on the can and each one of them is 0,12,24,36 0 on the left.... hope this helps.
> 
> Brandon


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

SHADOW said:


> Brandon are you supplying brushes for his motor? If he's just running around for fun keep the timing just above 0 degrees that way you'll have longer runtime and the motor will not get as hot and brushes will last longer. If racing bump the timing up near 12 to 18 degrees and go from there. Remember the more timing you have the more you will have th cut the comm and replace brushes. In full blown modified racing brushes are 1 run brushes then they drop off quite a bit.


OK dirk i guess you got me on this one!! LOL If it was me i would run 12!! But i guess i have to much time and money? haha not really

Brandon


----------



## Short Fuse (Feb 6, 2006)

Are there any advantages of retarding the timing? It's really the only thing I can't find out about adjustable timing after reading various articles.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Short Fuse said:


> Are there any advantages of retarding the timing? It's really the only thing I can't find out about adjustable timing after reading various articles.


the only time where running the motor "retarded" would be good is in a reverse rotation application like the clod buster or other trucks that require a reverse rotation motor.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

Most modified motors come preset with timing that provides the best output of rpm and torque. To find the exact timing you'll need a formula mm x diameter of can divide that into degrees. The simplest method although not 100% accurate is to find the zero degree mark- usually two indentions made in the motor can that are parallel to each other or locate the point between the two mounting screw holes that will be the zero degree mark - make a line to endbell of motor. A timing guage makes it somewhat easier to set timing or know how much timing motor is set at. Loosen the two endbell screws rotating endbell counter clockwise (ccw) increasing timing (rpm increase=acceleration, while torque decreases=pulling power), rotating endbell clockwise reduces timing - rotating pass the zero (center of magnets) will cause motor to run in reverser rotation.
Before changing anything it's best to mark the original setting, use a marker or scribe a mark on motor can with one endbell screw - this will help in two ways resetting timing back to original or less timing and also aid in reassembling motor (after rebuild) so that it's set at original timing and will be rotating in correct direction. In some cases when changing timing, brush tension may have to be change to minimize brush bouncing - normally when increasing timing.
The timing set from the factory is normally good for bashing, racers generally have an idea of the amount of timing that works for them which varies from 6 -32 degree, 36 degrees is normally only which in 19turn oval depending on track size 24degrees is better on small tight tracks.


----------

